# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Profilbild wird nicht dargestellt

## Jepessen

Leider wird mein Profilbild nicht angezeigt, obwohl es in der 60x60 Pixel Auflösung hochgeladen wurde und auch in meinem Profil angezeigt wird.

Edit:
Ich habe es jetzt selbst gesehen, dass ich nur ein Profilbild habe und ein Avatar noch fehlt und nur dieses wird auch angezeigt.

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

... d.h., der Unterschied zwischen Profilbild und Avatar ist klar uns das Problem ist behoben?

vg

Holger

----------

